# Hi everyone



## dianen

I had a few minutes to spare at lunch time and found this cool site. We are 3 winters away from winters in the sunny south.... and we will be ready..It was -36degrees this am when I left for work.
We will likely head south in Nov and stay until late March or early APril...at least that is our plan.
We are not rookies to camping at all....this is our 3rd camper...we bought a 38 foot fifth wheel a little while ago....but worked our way up from a 17 foot. We spend the entire summer camping with me commuting to work as needed. We are also fishing addicts
Looking forward to sharing stories.


----------



## antigua

Welcome to the site dianen. I read the post you left on my thread "Hello from Canada". Wow you're way up there. Are you near Kakabeka Falls area? I've never been there but would love to get up there for a couple of weeks.


----------



## ctfortner

:welcome: Diane.

Thats just too cold for me :shocked:
My wifes family is from MN, and they called and said it was -40 in Int. Falls the other day. It was in the 60's here this past weekend, but is in the 40's today.

We are in a 19 foot camper, hoping to graduate in a year or so to a larger one as well. I am a fishing addict as well.  What type of fishing do yall do? I have been fishing and ice fishing up north quite a bit, walleye, sunfish, crappie etc..

here is a pic of a mess of sunfish (we call them bream down here) we caught at KY lake. The wife and I fished about 5 hours and I spent the rest of the night cleaning them all


----------



## glfortner

Hello dianen-welcome to the site. we've started out with a 19' camper, but we have a couple of friends with bigger campers. They are very nice-I am sure when we are less money poor we will be looking into one of those!


----------



## haroldj

Welcome Diane


----------



## cricket2

Welcome to the community Diane. Nice fish there ctfortner


----------



## l2l

Welcome Diane :welcome:


----------



## grace

I welcomed you in another thread. But welcome again Diane. Those sunfish look delicious. I used to catch bluegills when they were spawning. They had beautiful bluish/purple scales on their skin. So when we cleaned them they got everywhere. They tasted delicious too. My Mom deep fried them in a pan.:10220:

Here's a link with a picture of some animals:
http://www.bbmwd.org/critters_in_and_around_big_bear_.htm


----------



## mailfire99

Hey Diane, welcome to the site. Make yourself at home, its kind of become my "online campsite" while I await the real life campsite


----------



## bigbo4988

Welcome Diane! You will enjoy it here, lots of good info, and friendly people :thumbup1:


----------



## cricket2

Hey Diane, we never heard back, hope yall are surviving that cold weather? Check in when you have a minute and let us know


----------



## dianen

*Thank you all*

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome.
We had our camper out a month from now, last year, but the huge amount of snow that we have is not going to allow that this year. Oh well until then we will make do with skiddoing...


----------



## ctfortner

Nothing wrong with that Diane, hopefully it wont keep yall from camping too long though. Where did you say you were from, I assume up north, since you mention all the snow


----------



## dianen

Hey there..
We are absolutley from up north....we are 200 miles north east of Thunder Bay in Northern Ontario, Canada...We live in a forestry based town called Longlac. I work for Longlac Wood Industries, have been here 34 yrs yesterday. We used to be called Weldwood of Canada until 1996 when Kruger bought us.
No kidding we have at least 5-6 foot banks of snow around our property. We got major snow this year....well maybe all this moisture will keep the bush from burning. 
It will be awhile until the roads in the bush open...and the provincial park doesnt open until long weekend in May...we are usually out boon docking by mid to end April.


----------



## mailfire99

Yeah, I heard yall have been getting hit pretty hard up there, some others from Canada on here were talking about that here
http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/around-campfire/390-holy-smokes-its-snowing-help.html


----------



## bill0830

Glad to have you here dianen. I was raised camping, but got away from it. I picked up camping again while in my 20's with a 19' camper and then sold it just a couple years later. My current wife and I purchased a 27' 5th wheel in 2005 and traded it in for a 37' 5th wheel last year. We love camping and take a grandkid or 2 with us most of the time. All of our kids are grown and all but one of them doesn't care much for camping. My youngest daughter and her husband have a 20' travel traler now, so we now have someone else to go camping with. :icon_smile_bbq:


----------

